# Subject :Testing CC GT 2554 in the Snow



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Subject :Testing CC GT 2554 in the Snow

Tried out my new Cub Cadet GT2554 in about 4" of wet slick snow.

I was pretty impressed with the traction the CC 2554 had in the snow especially since there aren't any attachments, extra weight or chains on it, just the rear ag tires.
Since I didn't have the blade on it I didn't plow any snow!
I was able to go about 30 feet up a pretty steep hill before the back wheels started spinning, but it was still climbing slowly, so I backed back down to the driveway.

My old Bolens 850 tractors with chains on turf tires and a 12" filled cement block on the back have very good traction, but I just know they would not go in the snow like the CC 2554 did if I took the chains and the cement block off of them.

How's That For Traction??
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good to get a feel for before mud season arrives....practice...practice.


----------

